# Irc down?



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 6, 2009)

I cant get in the irc i am using Chatzilla but i think that the irc is down.
Can somebody confirm this???



```
[INFO]ÂÂÂÂConnecting to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/)… [Cancel]
ÂÂÂÂ[ERROR]ÂÂÂÂUnknown host “irc.gbatemp.net” connecting to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/). [Help] Reconnecting in 8 minutes. [Cancel]
```


----------



## hvsep (Dec 6, 2009)

I think it's down, yeah.


----------



## Minox (Dec 6, 2009)

It's not down, that's one thing that's for sure as I'm in there. However, for some reason some people can't seem to be able to connect and get the same error message as you.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 6, 2009)

******* why me.
I hope this will be fixed soon.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 6, 2009)

I also can't get in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Weird


----------



## manaphy4ever (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah me too i can't get in


----------



## Brian117 (Dec 6, 2009)

Yup it's down. Give it a few hours.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2009)

Try irc2.gbatemp.net or 91.121.42.111

I had the same problem earlier today (probably still do for that matter) but have been on for 5 hours now.


----------



## hvsep (Dec 6, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Try irc2.gbatemp.net or 91.121.42.111
> 
> I had the same problem earlier today (probably still do for that matter) but have been on for 5 hours now.



Worked, had to use port 5190 though. 

Thanks!


----------



## iFish (Dec 6, 2009)

i can get on nither yup yup


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 7, 2009)

Fasts method seems to work guys use that for now, Ace couldn't connect either but he tried the ip version and it worked.



			
				FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Try irc2.gbatemp.net or 91.121.42.111
> 
> I had the same problem earlier today (probably still do for that matter) but have been on for 5 hours now.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 8, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Fasts method seems to work guys use that for now, Ace couldn't connect either but he tried the ip version and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They also dont work


----------



## Rayder (Dec 8, 2009)

Check for plugin updates for Firefox.  I recently had one for Chatzilla......like a couple days ago.  Maybe that's what's up?

Also, it's working fine for me.


----------



## dice (Dec 8, 2009)

I couldn't connection using mirc. Had to follow FAST's suggestion.


----------



## mbruno (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, I just tried to get on irc using the java applet and I got this error message:
Error : Closing Link: [173.81.86.165] (Throttled: Reconnecting too fast) -Email [email protected] for more information. 

What's going on with the irc?


----------



## 50 Ways To Get F (Dec 9, 2009)

irc://91.121.42.111:5190/

Is working for me.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 9, 2009)

mbruno said:
			
		

> Ok, I just tried to get on irc using the java applet and I got this error message:
> Error : Closing Link: [173.81.86.165] (Throttled: Reconnecting too fast) -Email [email protected] for more information.
> 
> What's going on with the irc?



Im not sure if you can configure the server options with the Java app (I haven't tried). But using the IP that Fast suggested seems to work for everyone. I suggest you download mirc and set it up using the guide below.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?dynamic=58

What is critical and you must not forget is on the fourth step, instead of entering irc.gbatemp.net you enter 91.121.42.111 instead.

Hope you can get on now.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 9, 2009)

Jess i made it.


----------



## mbruno (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok, now i"m getting this crap:
[11:05] Connecting... 
[11:06] Connecting... 
[11:06] Unable to connect to irc.gbatemp.net : currently trying to connect to irc.gbatemp.net 
[11:06] Unable to connect to irc.gbatemp.net : currently trying to connect to irc.gbatemp.net 
[11:06] Unable to connect to irc.gbatemp.net : currently trying to connect to irc.gbatemp.net 
[11:06] Unable to connect to irc.gbatemp.net : currently trying to connect to irc.gbatemp.net 
[11:06] Unable to connect : java.net.UnknownHostException : irc.gbatemp.net 
[11:06] Unable to connect : java.net.UnknownHostException : irc.gbatemp.net 

What The Hell?


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 9, 2009)

connect to irc2.gbatemp.net:5190 through a client, rather than the java applet.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 6, 2009)

I cant get in the irc i am using Chatzilla but i think that the irc is down.
Can somebody confirm this???



```
[INFO]ÂÂÂÂConnecting to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/)… [Cancel]
ÂÂÂÂ[ERROR]ÂÂÂÂUnknown host “irc.gbatemp.net” connecting to irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/ (irc://irc.gbatemp.net:5190/). [Help] Reconnecting in 8 minutes. [Cancel]
```


----------



## mbruno (Dec 9, 2009)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> connect to irc2.gbatemp.net:5190 through a client, rather than the java applet.



So, is there something screwed up with the java applet or something?  If so, it needs to be fixed.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Dec 9, 2009)

i think the server because connecting with a client to the main server doesnt work


----------

